# ROCKSTAR: PS3 Firmware 3.61 causing older PS3s to overheat



## jerome27 (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have received some reports of PS3s overheating while playing L.A. Noire or beeping three times before shutting down/turning themselves off, mostly on older 60GB and 80GB fat models.
> 
> Primary reports seem to be that updating to firmware 3.61 will cause PlayStations to overheat. There have been various reports of this on a few different games now, all reporting their PS3s turning off or "Red Lighting" after having installed 3.61. This can range from games randomly freezing to PS3s turning off anywhere between 30 mins use to 2 hours. We have confirmed locally that multiple games (Rockstar and non-Rockstar) overheat or freeze only when 3.61 is installed.
> 
> At this time we are recommending contacting Sony directly to report the overheating issue. However, this is not the end of our support; we are continuing to test L.A. Noire on all firmware versions and hardware models to isolate the issues and see what can be done. As always, we will update this article as soon as we have updates.




Source


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 18, 2011)

I've noticed this too. My PS3 isn't fully overheating but it makes much more noise than it usually does after playing for about an hour.


----------



## Joe88 (May 18, 2011)

sounds like an error with the temp sensor detection and the fan rpm


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 18, 2011)

Well, with all the complaints and comparison to the Xbox 360, I have been comparing my old 360 to the PS3.
It does seem to get pretty hot(at least on the outside). People say that the 360 makes noises like a helicopter, but the PS3 seems to make hell lotta noise too.

No fanboy, I dont give a fuck about Sony or Microsoft. Just saying..

It might be that something is wrong with my PS3 unit, but it seriously makes shit load of noise and gets hot pretty quickly. Slim 320GB by the way. My problem is unrelated to newest firmware however.


----------



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

Great, more problems.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

On one side there are hackers at large troubling Sony and on the other side, this. Poor guys.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

Wow, i updated to 3.61... now i cant even play my ps3 at its fullest? i have the 1st one that ever came out ( the what that costed roughly 600€) and that can play PS2/PS1 Games, Make PS1/PS2 Memory Cards on the HDD, etc


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2011)

...My PS3 last night turned off and made 3 noises.

I was using it for a long time though...

Wonder if this is due to the update...


----------



## Recorderdude (May 18, 2011)

PS3: the error magnet.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 18, 2011)

probably it is checking too many things or working harder and hence the heating. Bugs are normal especially after a fix that is completely new or redesigned occurs.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> PS3: the error magnet.


No no no, you got it wrong.

PS3: It Only Gives You Problems.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

PS3 : *P*roblem *S*ucker* 3*000


----------



## Valwin (May 18, 2011)

wow just wow can the ps3 go any lower must fail console of this generation what is sony thinkinggggg


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Sony is only thinking about Cash, Cash and CASH. Remember the words they said when they revealed the PS3's launch price?? I hope you didn't miss it or forget it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonys Ken Kutaragi "We want consumers to think to themselves 'I will work more hours to buy one'. We want people to feel that they want it, irrespective of anything else."

They only want money, all I wanna say is that they don't really care about us.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 19, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> ...My PS3 last night turned off and made 3 noises.
> 
> I was using it for a long time though...
> 
> Wonder if this is due to the update...


what a perfect time to plug in my YLoD guide, check my sig


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My PS3 didn't YLoD. I just turned it on again and it worked fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As in, it shut down, I didn't know why and 2 seconds later turned it on again.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 19, 2011)

ohh, well that's certainly better than getting the YLoD at least


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 19, 2011)

My PS3 has always been kind of bad with heating, but Red Dead Redemption seems to be the only game that causes it to overheat badly. I'm gonna go ahead and say that the ball was dropped by the developer, and not Sony. Maybe the game is just too damn complicated, and they tried to do to much with the PS3 version.

None of my other games seem to stress out the system as badly as Red Dead Redemption. This is on the 100 something GB Slim model. Maybe Rockstar should try a little harder to test their games in all respects.

Don't blame Sony for this. I *highly* doubt that they are at all to blame for this one. As fun as it is to jump on the ignorance bandwagon, I would recommend actually reading the article and creating your own interpretation of events.


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> My PS3 has always been kind of bad with heating, but Red Dead Redemption seems to be the only game that causes it to overheat badly. I'm gonna go ahead and say that the ball was dropped by the developer, and not Sony. Maybe the game is just too damn complicated, and they tried to do to much with the PS3 version.
> 
> None of my other games seem to stress out the system as badly as Red Dead Redemption. This is on the 100 something GB Slim model. Maybe Rockstar should try a little harder to test their games in all respects.
> 
> Don't blame Sony for this. I *highly* doubt that they are at all to blame for this one. As fun as it is to jump on the ignorance bandwagon, I would recommend actually reading the article and creating your own interpretation of events.


I don't think it's games, since it happened to me on the web browser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the 250GB slim model if that means anything to you.


----------



## haddad (May 19, 2011)

my ps3 is also really loud, not like before? So what do we do for now? Any solution?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 19, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the web browser will make it heat up. My PSP heats up pretty badly too if I sit on the internet browser for too long. Running the internet is kind of a stressful thing for systems where it isn't a primary function.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 19, 2011)

Man, first hackers fuck with Sony and now a Rockstar Game w/ firmware update 3.61 + old PS3 models are acting up? GOD SONY, GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.

On a serious, non-sarcastic note, I guess I don't have to deal with this problem, due to the fact that I have 0 interest in L.A Noire, but has this happened to anyone else playing a different game for a long period of time as well? or does this ONLY happen with this one game?. . .


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 19, 2011)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Man, first hackers fuck with Sony and now a Rockstar Game w/ firmware update 3.61 + old PS3 models are acting up? GOD SONY, GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER.
> 
> On a serious, non-sarcastic note, I guess I don't have to deal with this problem, due to the fact that I have 0 interest in L.A Noire, but has this happened to anyone else playing a different game for a long period of time as well? or does this ONLY happen with this one game?. . .



As stated above, my PS3 will overheat and freeze if Red Dead Redemption is played for to long.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 19, 2011)

Ah, sorry for missing that. Maybe it's only Rockstar Games? *ghostly noises*


----------



## jamesaa (May 19, 2011)

Only ever had heat problems with my PS3 in two situations, first being extremely hot summer day and 6 hours of non-stop metal gear online, second being the bug fest that was heavy rain after an hour of playtime mid winter ( though that was fixed by reinstalling the game data)

Both times simply resulted in the PS3 fans switching to jumbo jet take off mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no serious effects.


I was planning on getting this game, but I might wait and see how this turns out, will likely hold off updating to 3.61 also.


----------



## Goli (May 19, 2011)

This also happens on the 360 version: http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_forums/xbox_36...spx?PageIndex=1
So... all the Sony haters made themselves fools. Again.
And going by the comments here:
http://support.rockstargames.com/entries/2...ng-in-l-a-noire
They're working on a patch so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I haven't had any issues playing my PS3 copy anyway, using a 160GB PS3 slim.


----------



## sonknuck23 (May 19, 2011)

Yeah that's how people are, Goli. Nothing's gonna' be perfect.


----------



## Jaylen (May 19, 2011)

they just want to make the old consoles to overheat so they can repair them and put spy chips in them...lol jk O.O


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 19, 2011)

None of the three PS3s, phat or slim, are making any noise since the update. They aren't even overheating. They overheat when played during the day, but since it's ALWAYS hot here, I highly doubt Sony's the cause for that.

Sony haters are just getting worked up over nothing, again.


----------



## Zorua (May 19, 2011)

Nothing's happened to mine.
Same as ever.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 19, 2011)

Cant say I have noticed my 80gb PS3 being louder than usual since the update (its always been pretty quiet). And I definitely haven't noticed any signs of overheating.

But I haven't played L.A. Noire on it, and since PSN went back up I have only played it for an hour or so at a time max. So who knows.


----------



## dgwillia (May 19, 2011)

No idea why, but twice yesterday while playing Metal Gear Online, my PSN just completely crapped out. (I'd get completely booted out of the Game Server, yet would stay logged into PSN).

Never had that issue before, and im on a 120 Gig Slim.

As far as LA Noire goes, it seems a bit louder, but no issues so far. Then again, i have bad luck with Rockstar games


----------



## haddad (May 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Cant say I have noticed my 80gb PS3 being louder than usual since the update (its always been pretty quiet). And I definitely haven't noticed any signs of overheating.
> 
> But I haven't played L.A. Noire on it, and since PSN went back up I have only played it for an hour or so at a time max. So who knows.



same here, no overheating, but my ps3 is really loud (usually quiet)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2011)

Har har har, it's the BluRay of Death, har har!


----------



## trigger_ftu (May 19, 2011)

makes me glad that i replaced the component gew from my ps3 to arctic silver 5. i have been playing all day on psn with MW2 and Boarder lands and my system has been fine. no overheat.then again it might also be the fact i have a good place for my ps3 plenty of cool air (today that is it is a nice cool day)


----------



## Maz7006 (May 19, 2011)

i didn't notice anything out the blue last night - then again im not playing L.A Noire


----------



## damedus (May 19, 2011)

this is why im still on 3.55 lol and im playing L.A. Noire anyways


----------



## coolness (May 19, 2011)

so happy that i have the ps3 with 250 GB


----------



## DDJM (May 19, 2011)

Don't blame Sony, it's Rockstar's fault:
http://tinyurl.com/6clbf7u


----------



## Adr990 (May 19, 2011)

DDJM said:
			
		

> Don't blame Sony, it's Rockstar's fault:
> http://tinyurl.com/6clbf7u


Which should be tested by Sony/is made with Sony's SDK.

... Sony is totally to blame.
What are you thinking, srs..


----------



## ov3rkill (May 19, 2011)

Maybe it's part of LA Noire's game programming which utilizes most of the processing powers of the PS3. In short, the game probably overclocked the system. Not sure on that one, maybe someone from Sony or Rockstar can enlighten us on this one. It certainly sounds like the PS3 is pushed to its limits. That or the current firmware messed up the whole sensors on the PS3. Can anyone attest on this one especially those who are using old firmwares.


----------

